# java installtion



## hirohitosan (Dec 23, 2008)

hello

sorry I didn't know where to put this new thread

I'm trying to install Open Office and it requires java. 

```
Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please access

     http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

 with a web browser and "Accept" the End User License Agreement for
 "Caffe Diablo 1.6.0".

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles.
```
well I downloaded diablo-jdk-freebsd7.i386.1.6.0.07.02.tbz
and I placed it in /usr/ports/distfiles/
and now?

I tried # portmaster /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16/

but same message 
	
	



```
Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually...
```
so ... how to complete the OpenOffice installation?

thanks


----------



## Speedy (Dec 23, 2008)

Why you are saying Openoffice requires Java? Build without Java support if you do not need it.


----------



## mgp (Dec 23, 2008)

you've just downloaded the wrong package
anyway you can just do that

```
pkg_add diablo-jdk-freebsd7.i386.1.6.0.07.02.tbz
```
of course if this package is in the current directory
and then go back to the openoffice port and compile it


----------



## Nulani (Dec 23, 2008)

You've downloaded the package and not the tarball. You want diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2.


----------

